# Tripped circuit breaker on new oven.



## stevez (Jun 14, 2006)

The oven I have is LG LRE3194ST. This is 6 months old. Last night my wife was cooking and had the oven on, and 2 burners going. And the breaker tripped. I checked it all out today. cables in that area looks fine. Connections tight. The breaker looks good and is the right size for the oven. It doesn't get warm when the oven is used. I have used the same cable from the previous oven. The only thing that happened was the oven started to smoke because there was some pizza cheese left at the bottom, filled the oven up and the kitchen with smoke. The cheese was left from lunch and we didn't see it. 

Any ideas.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

First Youtube video: 



 by LG.

Second: 



 with user comments.

Don't panic. Probably easy / low cost fix.

Not saying this is issue, but...
https://www.partselect.com/PS353046...ode=7&SearchTerm=LRE3193ST&ModelNum=LRE3193ST

Google around.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

I would call LG.


----------



## stevez (Jun 14, 2006)

Well it tripped tonight again. My wife had everything on and it went out. Checked the breaker it was 30 amps. The oven calls for a 40 amps. That has got to be the problem.It dosen't happen under normal cooking. Just when there is alot of things on at the same time.


----------



## stevez (Jun 14, 2006)

dj3 said:


> I would call LG.



What are they going to tell me? Call an electrician.


----------



## jreagan (Feb 20, 2015)

And depending on the size of the existing wire, just swapping the breaker would not be correct. You run the risk of fire if the wire gets hot. The circuit breaker protects the wire from overheating. In the worst case, you might need a new wire from the breaker box all the way to oven. And in NY, you might not be allowed to do it yourself anyway.


----------



## Oldmaster (Jan 14, 2020)

You'll need to determine what size wire is feeding the oven. The more burners/elements you have on the more current it draws.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Older ovens were commonly 30 AMP draws. Newer ovens are commonly 40 AMPs or more. Likely you will need to replace the feed with 40 AMP service. That requires 8/3 gauge cable with a 40 AMP breaker.


----------

